# Simpson pressure cleaner . Honda GCV190 power.



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

NEW UNIT..( purchased in USA) I’m in Australia, so no return.
I’ve put together, oil and fuel levels correct.
Water connected and on. Choke on and pulled start cord. The engine ran for 30 seconds and quit.
Ive checked fuel valve on and am getting spark.
Next , realised there was no compression on pulling cord.
I removed spark plug and could see piston moving with slow pull of cord.
I would doubt stuck valve as engine was only running for 30 seconds.
Any ideas before I start to dismantle.
I was considering spraying engine degreaser into cylinder ( lots) and replacing plug ( not connected) and giving a series of pull throughs.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, some of the GCV's have a fuel valve on the side of the engine, to the right of the carburetor area. Next...
Yes, try a spray prime of brake/carb. cleaner in the intake (remove air filter), not into the cylinder.
Those engines do have a serious compression release, so pulling resistance is low to begin with. We'll address valve clearance if need be.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> First, some of the GCV's have a fuel valve on the side of the engine, to the right of the carburetor area. Next...
> Yes, try a spray prime of brake/carb. cleaner in the intake (remove air filter), not into the cylinder.
> Those engines do have a serious compression release, so pulling resistance is low to begin with. We'll address valve clearance if need be.


Thanks paulr44. I forgot about compression release. I am used to the old manual push button comp release. I’ll give the carb/ brake cleaner a go. Is it possible that exhaust/ inlet valves guides not given a prelube during assembly? I guess it doesn’t explain why the engine ran for 30 seconds though.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

Lloyd said:


> Thanks paulr44. I forgot about compression release. I am used to the old manual push button comp release. I’ll give the carb/ brake cleaner a go. Is it possible that exhaust/ inlet valves guides not given a prelube during assembly? I guess it doesn’t explain why the engine ran for 30 seconds though.


Just further to my first post, when I said ‘no compression,I mean NO, there is no difference in resistance to pulling cord with the spark plug in OR removed...... that’s why I’m thinking of a valve partially open. Your thoughts please ??


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Compression and valve lash specs in the table...


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> Compression and valve lash specs in the table...


Thank you again. Do I assume that you agree that a valve could be Not Closing.What would cause this on a brand new engine?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Doubtful, but since it ran then quit nothing is above suspicion.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> Doubtful, but since it ran then quit nothing is above suspicion.


Paulr44
Just for yourself and others, I gave copious amounts of brake cleaner in inlet manifold and a many pull through of cord. Still no compression. I emptied oil and took valve cover off ( a once only use item ...aghhh). The inlet valve was stuck, fully open. I removed spring cover ,cam follower and spring,and with pliers gently and then harder pulled on valve stem and it freed up. I could then quite easily push valve in and out.Put back together and gave a quick start, (1 second) as now have to get a new valve cover.
i can only think that there was no prelude on stem during manufacture.....Thanks for your imput.
cheers


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I hope that the company you bought the engine from is sending you a new one that is attached to the replacement valve cover. 🤙


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I hope that the company you bought the engine from is sending you a new one that is attached to the replacement valve cover. 🤙


That would be nice......I’m in Australia and the purchase was in USA. No luck there... I’m having trouble trying to locate a valve cover here, for GCV190.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You shouldn't need a new cover unless you bent the orig. one removing it. They're sealed with a high-quality RTV such as Three-bond, but you can use ultra-black, ultra-copper or Dirko. Stay away from $3-a-tube blue/red crap.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> You shouldn't need a new cover unless you bent the orig. one removing it. They're sealed with a high-quality RTV such as Three-bond, but you can use ultra-black, ultra-copper or Dirko. Stay away from $3-a-tube blue/red crap.


Ta Paul. I wish I’d have known there was no gasket. I’d have put some heat on it. Anyway , slightly bent and not worth the wasted oil if it doesn’t seal. Just as easy and expense not to much for cover.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

Lloyd said:


> That would be nice......I’m in Australia and the purchase was in USA. No luck there... I’m having trouble trying to locate a valve cover here, for GCV190.


Found a cover , the shipping is twice the cost of item.... anyway, I’ll have it soon...


----------

